# General > Birdwatching >  Purple Sandpipers

## dave derrick

I will be staying in the Thurso area for at least three days in the week commencing Sunday 3rd May 2015. Any chance of Purple Sandpipers still being In the area ? If so, help with likeliest localities appreciated. Help with any other sites for anything interesting also much appreciated.
Very many thanks,
Dave.

----------


## r.rackstraw

Dave, could be a bit late for Purple Sandpipers.
But plenty more to see - check out this web site
http://caithnessbirds.co.uk/

----------


## dave derrick

Many thanks. Will do, Dave.

----------

